

First Email Speed Reader - trpclmb
https://mailbird.zendesk.com/entries/45629364-The-First-Email-Speed-Reader
How do you become mega fast at processing your emails with Mailbird?<p>Here&#x27;s a cool tip if you haven&#x27;t tried it already-<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailbird.zendesk.com&#x2F;entries&#x2F;45629364-The-First-Email-Speed-Reader
======
foxpc
Is it something that people could actually benefit from?

I would imagine it could only be used by people reading personal emails. But
why would you speed read them?

Business emails might include lists, images, urls and this thing would break
horribly.

In my opinion, emails by me are rarely read end to end (except for personal
emails) and I usually just skim through them to get the general idea and then
read on the specifics that I care about.

